# Doubt



## catquin (Jul 21, 2006)

_I'm new to this site, I'm here through a friend, any way's, I have a question. I'm a single mother, and live in a small apt. complex, I have lost count of the times my neighbors have come up to me and said they have caught another neighbor looking through my windows. I have a 5 years old girl, and so that freaked me out. I called the landlord and was told that since there is no on site manager they couldn't do anything, that I could go to the Police, but since I hadn't seen him personally, there wasn't much they could do. Also this guy is a border patrol agent and when someone else confronted him, he said that he can put an end to his complaint in a heart beat. Is there anything I can do OTHER THAN MOVE?_

_Any advice will be greatly appreciated_

_Thank you,_

_Cathy_


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ask the neighbors who have told you if they would be willing to tell the police what they saw. Report this to your local PD regardless of whether or not the neighbors are willing to cooperate. You never know if maybe this guy has other complaints about him from other places he's lived, etc. 
Send a letter to your landlord, they take written letters far more seriously than phone calls because they establish a "paper trail". The landlord will then be more accommodating to your concerns because he/she will be worried about LIABILITY should the situation escalate.

Being a "Border Patrol" agent (in Mass?), if he really is one, will NOT help him in this situation. Cops do NOT cover for other cops in this type of complaint.

Meanwhile...keep the shades down.

HTH


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Installing blinds or shades comes to mind. See below.*

San Diego window treatments, window blinds, window shades, drapes, draperies, *...* Chula Vista CA 91910 (619) 482-0355. 3 Day Blinds 8806 Grossmont Blvd.

*Or ever think of setting up a video camera across from your windows to catch him in the act of peeping? See below.*

George's *Camera* & *Video* Exch - 7.9 miles N - 3837 30th St, San Diego, 92104 - (619) 297-3544
Point Loma *Camera* & *Video* - 10 miles NW - 1310 Rosecrans St # C, San Diego, 92106 - (619) 224-2719

*Or you could contact our esteemed Attorney General, Tom "Unfortunately" Rilley for legal advice* http://www.ago.state.ma.us/

*Either way, I wish you luck. HC
*


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Look's like she lives in Cali.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RustyShackleford said:


> Look's like she lives in Cali.


and is hiding mexicans under her bed.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

94c said:


> and is hiding mexicans under her bed.


:rofl: :L: :rofl: :L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Have you considered that the neighbor might be lying to you to drop a dime on a LEO?
If you trust the neighbors, document each time they report it, also try installing a mothin sensor light outside the window in question, buy shades etc.

You could also try installing the light inside the house so it won't get stolen or if you can't mount something on the outside. Also talk to the building manager and see if they will install a motion sensor light.

http://www.smarthome.com/740122.html


----------

